# Snook on Fly



## Ridin' the Tide (Jul 20, 2017)

Hey guys, wanted to pose a question here and see what some of you guys think. I'm fishing the Nature Coast area and our sight fishing for snook is something that doesn't happen a whole lot, but has become easier recently as I'm seeing a lot more of them in sight fishing scenarios. My question is what fly do you guys use when you're sight fishing them. 

The main scenario I see these fish in normally is around oyster bars cruising the bar on the shallow sides of them. Yesterday, I saw several fish laid up on mud however just sitting on the bottom. I normally would fish a baitfish pattern for them, but the redfishing in this particular area is so good that I've always got a black crab pattern tied on. I actually caught a snook yesterday on that particular crab pattern, but was wondering if there's a better solution to getting some of those snook to eat. It seems when they're cruising those oyster bars they're not exactly looking for a small crab imitation. Thoughts? Thank you!


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

Capt Adam. I will take a crack and say that if the crab is working on both species, you might stick with it until it proves you wrong. I have caught snook on crab patterns in the Marco island area, so it isn't uncommon. Also, reds will eat small bait fish so you could fish that for snook and still catch reds. But I get your thinking. What one pattern is best for both in that scenario. I guess that my choice would be a shrimp pattern. It's easily in the top 3 choices for both species and also a good choice near oyster bars.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I've caught snook on crab, shrimp, and baitfish flies. Same thing with reds.

Presentation and praying that the snook won't be a dick are your best bets.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

If there is baitfish prevalent, they'll eat it. I love throwing a Mulletaire or a Hop Nugget tied by Evan Webb at High Flies. Great baitfish flies. An EP Everglades Special in a smaller size will do. You gotta remember that as the water cools, their metabolism slows so their forage is smaller. If neither of those work, I would tie on a small grass shrimp fly kind of like the one I tie for night time around the docks. It's all trial and error. Maybe sizing down your tippet.....clear floating lines.....turn your hat backwards.....whistle while you cast.....stand on one foot while you strip.....try it all!


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

I'm no expert when it comes to catching snook on fly but I have caught them in several different scenarios, including on the beaches, dock lights, and either laid-up or cruising on flats and mangrove edges. In shallow water sight fishing, the success I have had is usually on a small simple baitfish pattern (2-4 inches) that suspends in the water column and has as much movement as possible, specifically between strips. I like to get the fly out in front of the fish and just tap it with tiny strips and let the fly move and flutter on the pause. It's not guaranteed, trust me, I get rejected most of the time with snook in clear water. But, I understand your problem cause I usually have a redfish fly (crab or shrimp imitation) tied on and it's really hit or miss getting a snook to take a swing at those.


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

Got this girl last week using the approach I described.


----------



## Ridin' the Tide (Jul 20, 2017)

Haven’t tried throwing a baitfish fly in this area yet but I think that’s the next step. The redfish that I see in this area are generally floating so I would think the baitfish fly should be fine. Thanks for the info so far!!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I've caught reds on this fly...and it would work for snook as well...

View media item 1924


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I use this fly for both. Has the weed free and skitter it around the bottom. Caught 5 reds and about 20 snook on it the other day.


----------



## Flyfish40 (Sep 23, 2019)

Maybe have a second rod stripped out and laid down ready for a snook that shows up


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

^^not a bad idea either. If I had two rods set up for snook, I would have a chartruese EP baitfish for the snook


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

If I am targeting snook I like CR Boggs Mullet fly or and EP Mullet both sizes and also larger 5 to 6" similar looking. But I agree for snook sitting on the sand a shrimp style, Drifters looks good might get a strike. Those sitting I find the most challenging. Their sitting for a reason. 


crboggs said:


> I've caught reds on this fly...and it would work for snook as well...
> 
> View media item 1924


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

7WT said:


> If I am targeting snook I like CR Boggs Mullet fly or and EP Mullet both sizes and also larger 5 to 6" similar looking. But I agree for snook sitting on the sand a shrimp style, Drifters looks good might get a strike. Those sitting I find the most challenging. Their sitting for a reason.


Yeah when they are sitting they bolt for the smallest reason. Seems even if you shoot like a 70 ft cast, let the fly sit then pull it in they usually just sit there or bolt as well.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Spear gun fly


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

I fish the Nature Coast (mostly Chaz) and my go-to fly is the Puglisi Mullet or some of the thinner, sparser patterns like the Backcountry Special. I took a 40” snook about two years ago on the Puglisi Mullet. I catch more snook than reds. Maybe my fly choice affects that ratio, but I find I get hung up a lot fishing crab patterns over and around oyster bars. I’ll fish top water poppers also when the fish are active just for the thrill of seeing And hearing the strike.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The biggest difference between snook and reds to me - is how they feed... The red is moving mostly - poking around actively looking for food - the snook is much more of an ambush feeder, laying quietly then attacking with lightning speed anything that catches it's eye and comes within range (this is for fly fishing - in other circumstances they behave a lot differently -particularly the big ones..).

Most times when a snook isn't responding to your fly it's because mr. sharp eyes has already seen you or your boat... As noted above in colder waters snook - particularly the bigger ones eat very little -and one shrimp every ten days or so might be all they need... 

Here's a few baitfish patterns that I've found success with over the years...
down in the brackish portions of the Everglades...








The Silhouette -one of my signature patterns on a 1/0 or 2/0 ex strong hook -these days that's an Owner Aki.. My biggest snook on fly, a 23lb fish took one in all white.... 25 years ago now, in the mouth of Lostman's River.









my version of Chico Fernandez's famous Seaducer pattern. This one is done up on a #1 hook (we do this in white, mostly, and vary the head colors to red/white, pink/white, fl. green/ white, etc.). This it the fly we toss at snook laying really shallow since this all saddle hackle pattern suspends nicely between strips and lands without a sound when that might be important..

Lastly are small maribou patterns for times when big mama is eating tiny fry or glass minnows... 








my version of Norm's Crystal Schminnow - on a #4 hook -this tiny fly is also our go to for baby tarpon in the 'glades (fish less than 10 lbs). It was originally designed to fish Gulf beaches for some pretty big snook in warmer weather. Norm's shop is on Sanibel Island...









The Blacklight special on a #2 hook - the only thing we fish on days when it's really cold - and the waters are crystal clear in the 'glades. The combination of all black maribou and body with pearl flash highlights is quite visible from a distance... and works great in less than 18" of water...

Hope this helps.. with smaller flies we do without a bite tippet and just use a "Poor Boy" leader that's straight 20lb fluoro... You'll lose a few fish - but get a lot more bites...


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

FLmatt said:


> View attachment 112374
> Got this girl last week using the approach I described.



nice one... you left jax for that one


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> The biggest difference between snook and reds to me - is how they feed...


Good info Bob. What do you use for the weed guard on your Schminnow? I use the Schminnow from time to time also.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

My last three backwater snook have come on flies very similar to this...shrimpy/crabby in natural colors...and I've developed a new appreciation for undyed coyote & fox as a tying material...


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

RG Air said:


> nice one... you left jax for that one


Yep, last few weeks fishing has been tough in jax for me so been heading south when I can.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

All of my flies have wire weed guards if I can find a way to add them... Every fly I’ve shown has one although the pics don’t show ‘em.

Each one is made from coffee colored stainless trolling wire - I like Malin’s. Number five wire for hooks 1/0 or larger, #4 wire for hooks smaller. When I get back to my desktop I’ll post a pic that shows them ready to add to most any pattern.

Working wild mangrove shorelines a weed guard is a necessity...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's that pic of the weedguards I make...









They start out a bit less than 1 1/2" long then get a tiny hairpin bend in one end with a small pair of needle nosed pliers. In use you tie up the fly from the tail forward as usual and only add the weedguard when there's less than 1/4" of hook shank remaining. The hairpin end is tied in under the hook shank with the short end of the hairpin just behind the hook eye (on the hook point side of the shank - then finish your pattern with that piece of wire sticking straight out like an extension of the hook itself... Yes, you're going to need a band-aid or two until you learn to work your bobbin around that piece of wire... and do a final whip finish. The next step is to very slightly bend the wire away from the hook eye so it doesn't trap the super glue you'll need on the thread to finish up. Once the thin super glue is dry you can then apply a final coat of finish and when it's all dry bend down the weedguard, trim it just slightly forward of the barb on the hook - then add a final small bend at the end...

Works very well, you can actually toss a fly into the mangroves if it has this weedguard then slide it back out without snagging at all... here's a batch of Swamp Rabbit tarpon flies that still need a final coat of finish on the head before the wire is bent down into place...


----------



## Ridin' the Tide (Jul 20, 2017)

Wow, definitely some good info in this thread. Thanks to all who contributed!!


----------



## Shallow Expectations (Jun 11, 2019)

If there is alot of reds in the area too I would start with a shrimp fly. Here is one I use alot that snook won't turn down.









If they resfish are will to take a bait fish I have more options for you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2020)

Shallow Expectations said:


> If there is alot of reds in the area too I would start with a shrimp fly. Here is one I use alot that snook won't turn down.
> View attachment 112708
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking shrimp fly!


----------



## Shallow Expectations (Jun 11, 2019)

mike_parker said:


> Great looking shrimp fly!


Thank you. Put that infront of a snook or redfish and they should eat it no problem


----------

